# how can i get my 14kct gold to be pure gold



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi i need some help i have read lots and lots of this site and i cant say a bad thing about it is great i have done the e scap thing and got my first small bar lol [small bar] 
and i have hooks book [thanks Harold_V]
now i have the chance to refine 40 grams for my friend but he said can you make it pure 
what he has is 40 grams for 14ct so how can i make it 24 pure 999.9 gold 

thanks for all your help craig


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 20, 2008)

You have the proper answer in your hands. Hoke details, perfectly, how to refine karat gold. I strongly suggest you read the book, and don't try to process what you have until you understand what she tells you. When you have that understanding, you will have no reason to ask what you did. 

I also strongly advise that you not take advice that varies from that which you find in Hoke. There's way too much misleading information made available to those that don't have any experience, making a BS process look good because it's easy. Remember, when something sounds too good to be true, it generally is. 

I'm not trying to be rude----just trying to push you to do what you should have been doing right along----standing on your own two legs. You already have the necessary information. 

Luck with the refining! :wink: 

Harold


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi sir 
i have read hooks book so many times 
but there is so much stuff my small head cant take it all in
is there a page in the book that i can start reading to with makeing the gold pure

thank you so much craig
p.s i dont think you are being rude i think we all need that some times


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 20, 2008)

Follow the instructions in Chapter V, starting on Page 33.

Steve


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 21, 2008)

hi Steve
i have been reading hooks book all day and i am just having a hard time trying to get all the info 

this is what i have been abal to come up with so for 

i have my 14ck gold 

heat it up in to a flat bar 

cut the bar up in to small pices [then twist them]???

then put nitric acid on them

then i should have powder ???

then put in aqua regia mix 

then your gold should be pure 

this is what i have be abal to get from the reading today i know i have got this not right think i need a bit for help thanks 
craig 
p.s steve do you do a dvd on this i can buy


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 21, 2008)

You'd have a lot better luck if you'd inquart the material. Hoke talks about inquartation, explaining how it's done and why it's a good idea. 

Unless you have rolls at your disposal, it's unlikely you can get your material thin enough to process without inquartation. Alloyed gold is protected against acids by the gold content. Unless the alloy contains no silver, if you try to dissolve the gold directly, it builds a layer of silver chloride on the gold that isolates it from the AR, stopping the process dead. 

Regardless of how hard it is for you to understand, keep reading the part about inquartation until it makes sense. I can't quote pages from the book, my copy is in storage and has been for years. I haven't looked at the book for a long time. 

This I promise you. If you'll study that book as you should, you will come away with the knowledge to refine gold, silver, platinum and palladium. It's all there-----you just have to apply yourself. It is a great example of why we should have learned to study when we went to school. I learned that only years afterwards. 

It's important for you to understand why you do these operations----don't just blindly do them. Once you understand why you do what you do, it will help you understand how to process other types of material. 

Good luck!

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 22, 2008)

Pay special attention to Chapter VI pages 52-62. 

Section 2 covers inquarting in detail.

Chapter VI explains the entire process for karat gold. 

Chapter V is more of an acquaintance experiment to learn the basic process before trying inquarting.

I have plans to make a video of the karat gold process soon.

Steve


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi Harold

ok i am going to sit down and read this book over and over and over till i get it 
the only reason i am trying to find out how to do this so fast is because i have the chance to make some cash just befor christmas to do this 40 gams for my friend 
my little sis really wants this gameboy thing for christmas and as we all no work is hard right and my dad has just been let go from his job because they could not get a nuff work to keep him 
so if i cant get the cash no one can and i would hate to see my little sis face on chismas day it would break my haert thas why i am trying to rush in to things a bit to fast time is just not on my hands 
[i know you dont need to hear whats going on in my life i just wanted you to no why iam asking the questions i am ]

[It is a great example of why we should have learned to study when we went to school]

i dont get what you are saying i dont no about you but i did study at school ????

thanks 
craig


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi Steve

thanks i will read the book some more 
plz let me no when you get making the dvd thank you very much craig


----------



## Oz (Nov 22, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> It is a great example of why we should have learned to study when we went to school.
> 
> Oh so very true! I found most teachers in the schools I attended incapable of deviating from a prepared lesson plan when asked questions. Fortunately I was taught to be self educated. I hate to think of being limited by the teachers I had access to. I had to go to libraries, however in today’s electronic world anything you wish to learn is a Google search away.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 22, 2008)

elwoodblues1974 said:


> i dont get what you are saying i dont no about you but i did study at school ????


Sorry, I responded because of your comments about not being able to sort all the information. I concluded that you, perhaps, didn't know how to study well. That is true of me. I guess I assume, incorrectly, that lots of guys did what I did. I apologize. 

I didn't work at mine. Fact is, I was a dreadful student, never studied and slept through many of my classes. I was so bad that I was tested in the 5th grade to see if I had a learning disability. I shocked the hell out of administration when they found I was performing at a 9th grade level. 

I didn't like school, and I gave it as little of my attention as I could. I graduated, but I'll never know how or why. I didn't get a formal education, although I've always been somewhat gifted in the ability to learn things that interested me. I regret my behavior now, but it would have bordered on the impossible to have me understand that when I was a kid. 

Keep this in mind. Refining is a very simple process, assuming you understand what to do, and when to do it. It isn't a skill so much as it is a discipline. If you follow instructions well, you are assured of success. Said another way, it's not like playing a musical instrument. Few can fake that function----the moment you try to make music, those that understand know immediately if you can, or not. By sharp contrast, a person that follows instructions properly can transform alloyed gold to pure gold in short order, even with little experience. You must, however, follow the rules. 

I do NOT recommend you start learning on your friend's material. You will have many unanswered questions, even with Hoke's book at your elbow. Until you have a firm understanding of what it says, you risk making big mistakes----even losing the gold if you do something stupid. 

If you insist on forging ahead, remember that as long as you don't throw anything away, you can usually recover the values. Make damned sure you know how to test, and what the test results mean---and have a safe and secure place to deal with the solutions. Once you dissolve the gold, if you dump the container on the ground, or down a drain, you will have lost almost all of it. 

You really would benefit by starting slowly----with small samples. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 22, 2008)

Craig,
40 grams of 14K will only yeild about 20 grams of 24K
as it is only about 58% gold. You won't be making that
much money, considering the materials and safety supplies
you will need. Rushing into it as you seem to be, will be
a mistake. This is a great hobby, but safety must be your
first concern. You must understand all that you are doing,
and know how to do it safely for you and others around
you. It took me a long time to get everything needed to
start this hobby, and great thing is as you prepare and
learn, you accumulate material to process. 
Rushing to get this done before Christmas is not an option
for you in my opinion, unless you have all the supplies,
most importantly the safety supplies, and a safe place
to do it. I don't want to see you or anyone get injured
because of Christmas, because that could ruin all your
future Christmas'.
Jim


----------



## butcher (Nov 22, 2008)

Look for work, picking up odd jobs, would probably get your christmas money, and work on this in spare time, it can be costly to start, when you don't know the work arounds, and time consuming, and when we start we make mistakes till we learn it, which can cost us. the gift you can give to your sister will not be important to her later, but that you care about her, and worked hard to make her happy she will always remember that.


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 22, 2008)

hi Harold

thats ok you dont have to apologize to me it was not right of me to say that just hit a old bad spot


[I didn't like school, and I gave it as little of my attention as I could. I graduated, but I'll never know how or why. I didn't get a formal education, although I've always been somewhat gifted in the ability to learn things that interested me. I regret my behavior now, but it would have bordered on the impossible to have me understand that when I was a kid. ]

i do have a learning disability and it has been hard for me to deal with and i hated school but i keeped going untill i graduated 

in mamy ways i sound a bit like you like you said

[I've always been somewhat gifted in the ability to learn things that interested me]

well thats me down to a T weid huh 

good news i got a gameboy for my sis today done some work for a guy trad for the gamy boy great news 

i am taking all yours advice and going to slow down a bit till i have all the info in my small head lol 
thank you very so much and happy holidays 

craig


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 22, 2008)

You're a nice guy, Craig. Your sister will remember you long after the gameboy is gone. Kindness and consideration is far more important, and she's going to see how you worked hard to make her happy. 

You won't regret taking it slow. I refined for over two years before I tackled anything for anyone, and even then my quality wasn't very good. It's not hard to do, but you have to learn to do the right things at the right time, and that comes with experience. 

You have a golden opportunity to learn refining here----something that I lacked entirely. Pay attention to the experienced folks and learn from their mistakes. In the end, you can be a top refiner, and perhaps miss having some of the negative experiences that come with pursuing things we don't understand well. 

Happy Holidays! 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Nov 22, 2008)

craig I personally do not feel that a formal education makes one person smarter than another, and I believe some people are educated out of their common sense, being able to impress people with their education but cant tie their shoes or work a simple job well.
society does judge us how we talk or write.
but also I believe that an education is the key.
the school system as far as I am concerned is not worth horse manure,
if someone gets a little behind for one reason or another, they do not stop and help him understand the basics, just pass him by, and to next grade, he will never catch up , or will he have an interest in something he does'nt understand,and they do not teach, they promote memorization, if you have a good memory you will do good passing the test, not that you understand the principles of anything or that you know it, if you know it you don't need to memorize it. 
I graduated high school after taking summer classes, When I graduated I could not read, tell me 12 years of my life waisted and I could not read, I bought a house and had no idea what interest was, 12 years shouldn't I have? this goes on and on.
when my daughters came along I never put them in school although it was illegal in the state we lived when they were young, at first I would worry they are not up to speed with the kids going to school and tried to force them to learn, that doesn't work. after realizing when they are babys they learn so fast how to walk talk ect on their own without pressure, I backed off and did not try to make them learn, I just took their interest and bought them books on the subjects and basically promoted their interest, well when they were old enough to work they went to get their GED, they were better at it than all of the kids that spent 12 years in school, when they went to college they both made straight A's, and were very interested in all the coarses they took, my youngest has a bachlors degree. bought her first home on 6 acres at the age of 17 years old, she also owns aother home in town, and works hard at two jobs.
just do the best you can, 
welcome to the forum.
Richard


----------



## Lou (Nov 22, 2008)

As far as education goes, it's for some people, and for others, it's not. By that I mean, there are people that are so intelligent (or learn a certain way) that formalized education is merely a burden and constraint for them. Just as there are people that simply can't wrap their minds around concepts. Why is anyone's guess.
Does education make some one better than some one else? Not in my experience, and sometimes education can worsen people and give them a false conception of their capabilities. And Craig, I'm horribly dyslexic so I know how it is to deal with a learning disorder. I really consider it a performance disorder more than anything else.

I've met many educated idiots just as I've met uneducated intellectuals. Truth be told, uneducated intellectuals are far rarer than educated idiots.


Whatever you may lack in understanding for the processes, you sure seem to make up for it in kindness, a most rare attribute that is more precious than any gold. In retrospect now, I wish I had cherished and cared for some of my family members much more than I did :-/

All the best,

Lou


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 22, 2008)

butcher said:


> craig I personally do not feel that a formal education makes one person smarter than another, and I believe some people are educated out of their common sense, being able to impress people with their education but cant tie their shoes or work a simple job well.
> society does judge us how we talk or write.
> but also I believe that an education is the key.
> the school system as far as I am concerned is not worth horse manure,
> ...



Are you pasting your reply's from another editor like Word or open office?

I am only saying this because your posts no matter where I see or read them have a unique structure. One I can't seam to replicate, without intentional Hodge podgery..

lol just wondering.


----------



## elwoodblues1974 (Nov 22, 2008)

thank you all ever so much you dont know how much you guys have helped me 

butcher 
i think what you said 
[I believe some people are educated out of their common sense, being able to impress people with their education but cant tie their shoes or work a simple job well. ]
is so true and somtimes people just dont get that
i was turned down for a great paying job that i had years of experiencein just becaus i had a hard time filling in the application form the guy saw that and guees i couldn't do the work so i didnt get the job
what you said is just so very true 

Lou
I'm also a horribly dyslexic 
i wass born 6 months premature the doctors said i was going to die but my mom said no i wasnt and hear i am 6;1 200 and 19 years later so what iam geeting at just becaus someone with a higer education [ie a doctor] might say somethink does not mean they have to be right.

just hearing what you 2 guys have said tonight made me do somethink
i have not done in a while i dont no why but affer reading your posts i started crying it just felt good to no that there are people out there that face the same obstacles in life that i do and you are dealing with it really well and that offers some hope for me aswell

hope you [all] the best 
craig 
happy holidays


----------



## Oz (Nov 23, 2008)

One of the most intelligent men I have ever met only had an education to the 3rd grade because he had to help with the sharecropping to help feed and house the family. He could not even read. Working for Baltimore County as a state road truck driver he needed to be able to go to any address but could not read the ADC maps the other drivers carried or the street signs. His solution was to memorize all the roads by name, and because of rapid development other drivers would have to ask him how to get to addresses not yet on their maps. He understood hydraulics, leverage, and other mechanical principles better than most college graduates and could apply them. Due to lack of money he built an exhaust system for his son’s car completely out of straight cut-off waste from a muffler shop that was airtight without a welder or clamps. He only used a bonfire and some sand. He did not have formal schooling but was intelligent enough to surpass those that did in his abilities by educating himself.


----------



## butcher (Nov 23, 2008)

Silver fox, sorry doin the best I can, Im just a hodge podge

Craig they called Einstien an Idiot in school.


----------

